# Look what the Filly Fairy brought me!



## alphahorses (Apr 22, 2006)

After 5 foaling seasons and only ONE filly, I was starting to just assume I would only ever have colts :no: I've gotten so I don't even check for a while!

I went to dip this little "guys" navel in iodine and .. what's this?... no "equipment"!!! Dare I hope! :new_shocked: I check and sure enough, a FILLY!!!  But that can't be because the filly fairy doesn't visit our farm! :no:

So I check again .. sure enough. Still a filly!! :new_multi: Bouncing off the walls I'm so happy! Left for work and while I'm there I manage to convince myself that it could not possibly have been a filly - I must have imagined it... :no: so as soon as I get home, I'm embarassed to say, I checked again




: Sure enough, STILL a filly!

As a friend said, one nice overo filly makes up for 10 colts! LOL :aktion033: :aktion033:

I have the dam up for sale.. now I have to resist the urge to keep her and try for another! :bgrin


----------



## Mercysmom (Apr 22, 2006)

alphahorses said:


> After 5 foaling seasons and only ONE filly, I was starting to just assume I would only ever have colts :no: I've gotten so I don't even check for a while!



GORGEOUS!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:

Congratulations... if the filly fairy isn't too busy, send her to upstate NY! :bgrin

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 22, 2006)

Congratulations. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I know how it is. We have only had one filly out of lots amd lots of colts. Just had a beautiful colt 10 days ago. Expecting one more foal this year and dare we hope for a filly.When we had our filly I called a friend and had her check the sex was afraid to look. That was 3 years ago and since then just colts.



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Apr 22, 2006)

Congrats on a beautiful baby :aktion033:


----------



## crponies (Apr 22, 2006)

What a beautiful filly! Congrats!



:


----------



## kaykay (Apr 23, 2006)

i LOVE HER!! Wow what a filly! congrats


----------



## alphahorses (Apr 23, 2006)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Congratulations. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I know how it is. We have only had one filly out of lots amd lots of colts. Just had a beautiful colt 10 days ago. Expecting one more foal this year and dare we hope for a filly.When we had our filly I called a friend and had her check the sex was afraid to look. That was 3 years ago and since then just colts.
> 
> 
> 
> :


Wow - I really thought I was the only one with such "bad" luck! :no: You know I really shouldn't complain. The colts I've had have all been nice and healthy - no difficult births, no losses, no illnesses, and no dwarfs. I should count my blessings.



: But it just frustrates me that you almost can't GIVE pony colts away sometimes, no matter how nice they are!



:

2 more foals to go ...



: ... please let them be fillies! LOL

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments. :lol:


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 24, 2006)

Ronaele,

That filly can come live with me!!!


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Sigh...



: The filly fairy loves us this year, Ronaele!! What a gorgeous, gorgeous filly!!!

She's related to my Bobcat??????


----------



## Lewella (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats on your beautiful new filly!


----------



## countryrose (Apr 25, 2006)

Beautiful markings, I think I would take that one even if it had been a colt!

Can't wait to see more pictures to see the coloring on the face on the opposite side.

Congratulations.


----------



## SweetOpal (Apr 25, 2006)

WOW...love that loud pattern, gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## alphahorses (Apr 26, 2006)

Ponygirl said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes actually - she is by Bobcat's brother



:


----------



## Getitia (Apr 29, 2006)

Well you sure hit the jackpot :aktion033: :aktion033: When you get tired of looking at her - she can come and live with us anytime



: Congratulations :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

